# Plow Recommendations for F-150



## carlschmarl2 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hello!

Been lurking for a while doing a lot of reading and finally decided to join.

I'd like some responses (both pros and cons) form those of you that have had firsthand experience with plowing/plows on the F-150. What make and model do you guys recommend? I don't plan on plowing commercially - just my driveway and camp driveway.

Truck Specs: 2004 F-150, 4x4, XLT, 5.4 v8, 4" Rancho Lift Kit.

I've read somewhere that it is suggested that we use on that is 7'6" wide?

I think I'm leaning towards the FISHER 7'6" HT MINUTE MOUNT set-up. A few of my buddies have recommended this and they run the Minute Mount on their 1500 Chevy's.

What's the difference between the HT Series and the SD Series from Fisher?

Other plow suggestions?

Thanks.

Carl


----------



## deckboys (Dec 1, 2006)

i run a 7'6" arctic plow with prowings ( 9'2") ... no problems pushing... just need to know the limits of the truck, remember its still only a half ton and won't hold up to some of the abuse a 3/4 or 1 ton will....


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

my 87 f150 is ok when the plows down but when its up the back end is jacked up and real light. need some good weight in the bed. nice truck you keeping those wheels and tires on in the winter?


----------



## carlschmarl2 (Dec 11, 2009)

cpsnowremoval;899953 said:


> my 87 f150 is ok when the plows down but when its up the back end is jacked up and real light. need some good weight in the bed. nice truck you keeping those wheels and tires on in the winter?


I have a set of winter tires that I'm running now. I have the origional 17" wheels wrapped with 265/70R17 E-rated BFG AT's.

So what's the feeling towards Fisher Plows and the Minute Mounts?

What's the difference between the HT Series and the SD Series from Fisher?


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

i run a 71/2 foot curtis on my 02 f-150.timbrens up front.i am happy with it.the curtis wieghs around 760 pounds.a nice yellow fisher would look good on that black one fiddy though!


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

The HT is uses a direct lift cylinder, while the SD uses the chain lift. The HT uses the two plug multiplex electronics like the xtreme v and xls, while the SD uses the basic three plug design. The HT is rated for commercial use while the SD is not. The HT comes with a steel base angle edge, while the SD comes with a poly edge Honestly if your not doing any commercial work, I would just use the SD. Also i would recommend the SD because your truck is lifted. There isn't that much adjustment with the HT plows to compensate for the raised height.


----------



## ramdieselsmoke (Dec 11, 2009)

Have to say i have a fisher 7.5 rd for 3 years now had it on my ram 1500 and its on my ram 3500 with wings on but my dad has had this western its 7ft 2inch and its fast as f*ck. It saves allot of time because its so quick and its pretty light duty but we plow commercial with it all day its like 5 years old now on a 03 dodge dakota. My fisher is slow compared and i kinda wish i got a western from the start i had the choose and stuck with the fisher now. Also his wesern cleans up alittle better tooo i dont know why i got a brand new cuttin edge on last year and its still not asgood as his... Goodluck bro


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

I had a 7 1/2 Boss sport duty on my '04 F150 and it worked fine. The Fisher would be easier to mount and dismount. The HT would work with your F150. The SD and HD both as 7 1/2 would also work. The SD and HD use a chain lift, where as the HT has a piston lift. I found with the Boss, also a piston lift, if there was a problem, it is harder to take it anyplace. With the chain lift, should there be a problem, the chain can be used to lift up the plow so it can be taken someplace to repair it. The SD is only a few pounds heavier then the HT, so if I was look for a plow for an F150, I would go with the SD.


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Boss 7.5 is a real nice plow. Been running mine for 3 years on my F-150 and I love it. Plus I can put it on in about 60 seconds and take it off in about half that time.

With 4" of lift, no matter what your run, the carriage is going to have to be dropped, so keep that in mind.


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a Boss mount for your truck. I'd let it go for $200


----------



## piperpm (Oct 17, 2009)

We run the Air Flo 7.5' Carbon with Timbrens on our 07'... great plow with good weight... very sturdy


----------

